# Youtube video on the design of tooling for 1/24 Airfix Spitfire



## PlasticHero (Nov 26, 2022)

A long watch but really shows the technical aspects of modern kit design. I am so glad to see the true enthusiasm the designer has for his craft. I remember the 80's when the plastic mags would lay the parts of a new kit onto long established drawings and see how far off the kits were.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2022)

Man o man, to have those tools!!!!!!
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2022)

Things have come a* long* way from the days when a pattern maker carved a wooden master !!


----------

